# New to the Area



## LipRipper (Apr 16, 2009)

Just got relocated here in pensacola. Was in the Air Force and got out. Wife is still in and got stationed at NAS. Was in Japan for 6 years. Didnt do much fishing there, the area where we were located was tough fishing. But anyways. From Texas and my dad is a commercial fisherman. Got a 16' Aluminum boat with 6 halogen lights and a 5.5 or 6hp briggs and straton air motor. He's a gigs flounder when hes not working. But he also as a 22' skeeter bass boat and travels around texas and mexico and fishes bass tourny's. I've been doing that with him since I was about 8-9 till I joined the military and only got to go fishing when I went home to visit in Texas. Now that I'm in the states I'm going to get my gear going for Bass fishing, Floundering "Walking", Inshore saltwater for redfish, speckledtrout, flounder, and whatever else I can make my drag pull. But looking for someone with knowledge of the area around NAS for some good fishing and wouldnt mind dragging me with you. Will pay for half the gas, food, drinks. If you have a boat, awesome, if not thats cool. Just looking for some good fishing places to catch some fish and do up some fish fries. Well hope to hear from someone. Ty have a good one.


----------

